# Yahoo- Hughes Syndrome: simple to treat but all too often ignored. (Daily Telegraph)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Hughes Syndrome could be diagnosed by a simple blood test but remains dangerously underdiagnosed.View the full article


----------

